# New Reno HD: KNPB - PBS Ch. 5.1



## scottwa (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi All,

It looks like Reno is finally starting to get our local PBS affiliate, KNPB - Channel 5, switched on this week for their primary HD programming (Channel 5.1).

I watched a bit last night during primetime, it was a bit choppy and blocky at times, but at least PBS-HD looks to be underway here for Reno.

I haven't seen anything posted on the KNPB website as of today.

Happy Viewing,

--Scott
Reno, NV


----------

